# Halloweenforum down?



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I noticed that Halloweenforum has been down for a few days. My blog was also down but I noticed today that it came back up but was missing pages.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

LOL DT!!! We've all been BANNED!!! J/K
I know several people have emailed Larry about it already.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Maybe larry lost is job and had to close everything down. LOL. My blog is down again. Holly cow! Something bad happend.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Ohhh! Don't say that!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, I take it back. Except that my blog is still down.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Maybe Larry is updating/upgrading the forum like Z just did even though I didn't see any indication posted on that forum lately. I joined a long time ago but didn't keep up with it. I do see many of the names that posted there starting to post here.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I think DT is right and something crashed. Larry is good about posting upgrade times.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yea that could be. It is hard to imagine that he would do it the same time though. I look at the information for Halloweenforum.com and the reg is set for Jan of 2007. So that isn't the problem. The name is reg to registerfly.com and they are working right now. But none of larrys site are working as of right now. And I mean none.

Normally when Halloweenforum is down, the blogs are still up. But I am not sure if all his domains use different servers. So I am only guessing.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I can't keep up DT. You keep editing your posts LOL!

I was going to suggest that all of the domains might be on one server.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sorry Hauntikholik. yea, I know that I can do that with mine. I am still waiting for two of my domains to transfer so they are not up yet. Maybe he did the same.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

If that's true then he really messed up and he's having a terrible day!

When I was logged on yesterday morning the forum had a hiccup and everyone was booted out. I logged back in and I was the only registered user of 3 users that were on the site. I've only seen that happen once last October when there were around 100 people hitting the site.

Crash! Data Loss! No Workaround! Immediate attention required! Help me! LOL!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hmmm...curious. I hope the blog site at least comes back up. Guess I need to start looking for somewhere else to host my blog.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

grapegrl said:


> Hmmm...curious. I hope the blog site at least comes back up. Guess I need to start looking for somewhere else to host my blog.


LiveJournal or MySpace are good places to blog.

I noticed his sites were down last night when none of his banners were loading here on my site. I hope he gets it fixed with minimal data loss. It'd be a shame to lose all those posts and user data.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I'll have to check out LiveJournal...MySpace makes my head hurt.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Blogger has a nice free blog. I just started using it for my Christmas blog. I also have a Halloween one there but have not used it since blogcrypt. But I know of a lot of Halloween types that use blogger. You could check it out here.

http://www.blogger.com/


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks, DT!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

I noticed the site down last night, damn work has kept me away. 

I was Firefox and it says Server Not Found, so it's definitely that.

Anyone here write Larry and get a response?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I didn't write to larry but I bet his email server is part of the same package. I bet the whole thing is down.


----------



## maximoto (May 7, 2006)

Hi all, 

It is me (Larry). Most sites are on one server. Some are on others. The main server's operating system took a dump and crashed. A new server is being built now...then I need to migrate the info over.

IT SUCKS! I hope that things will be up within 24-48 hours (or less I hope).

I can be reached at larry AT fullmoon.org if needed or PM me here.

I believe that there will not be any data loss (can't be sure yet). For the techies....Bad OS errors, then fsck was run> then would not boot. So there is a good chance that the data is still there.

Thanks for your support. I will be back soon!

BTW: Great job on getting hauntforum.com!

Larry/Maximoto


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Larry! Hope you get your site back man...also, hope to see more posts from you here!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh man Larry, that is some really bad news. Sorry to hear about your web site woes. 

You will prevail man. Just keep your chin up.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Larry, what happened sucks, it's a pain to recover from a crash like that. At least fschk ran, whew. Good Luck!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Hey Larry, Just wanted to say thanks for letting everyone know what was going on. We all knew that it was serious if the site just disappeared along with the blogs. Good to hear that it will soon be up and running again. Godspeed Larry!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Well I certainly glad that the problems that you were having were not bad enough to shut down Halloweenforum for good. That would have been really hard to stomach. I had initially thought this would be the perfect time to start rumors that Larry had skipped town with his girlfriend; they left the states and are now living quietly in Berlin. But I am glad I don’t have to do that now. It would have been really upsetting knowing that I could never go back to Halloweenforum or many of your other sites that I frequently visit. I don’t think I could imagine not using my blogcyrpt any more. I hope you have your sites up soon Larry.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Well I noticed that Halloweenforum is up. Not like it should but it is up.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Sucks what happened. I just want it back.
Deathtouch is right it's back up, but far from the way it was, at least it's back! Im sure larry is working hard on it.
At least I found this awesome forum!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I miss it


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks like he posted a message to everyone. This is what part of it reads. This looks really bad.

Hello,

The Halloween Network has experienced some hardware failure. We have been forced to create and configure a new server network. We will be up soon.

Thank you for your patience,

Larry McKenzie


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah this really doesn't look good. I hope Larry isn't tooooo stressed, but man he's gotta be working really hard to get it all back up. I hope he's able to recover most things.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

I feel like I have been evicted from my home....might have to make another nest here...if you all don't end up getting scared off.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Jack Reaper said:


> I feel like I have been evicted from my home....might have to make another nest here...if you all don't end up getting scared off.


 Well Jack, you've got quite a rep!
This is a little scary! "Let the Scary Naked Pagan Dance begin" lol


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

There are probly scarier bodies than mine...but they are smart enough to keep it covered!


----------



## maximoto (May 7, 2006)

HalloweenForum is back online!! Still working on my other sites.

Thanks all for your support.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

maximoto said:


> HalloweenForum is back online!! Still working on my other sites.
> 
> Thanks all for your support.


I am not going to fall for that Larry. You did that last time to me. It won't work this time. Wait....It is up. Yahhhhh Larry. Now I can write in my blog.


----------

